# Stoeger Uplander?



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Im lookin for a good side by side double barrle shotgun and was wondering if the Stoeger Uplander is a good gun?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

noone knows about his gun?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The Remington/Baikal/Spartan is a decent gun for the price.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a Uplander Supreme on layaway at Scheels right now. From what I read online it seems to be a good gun. I went with the 20 ga. but what I'm told it is built on the 12 ga. frame so it is a little heavier than some others. I thought it was light when I picked it up. It was very smooth to my shoulder and liked the feel. My 10 yr old says that it is going to be his gun. I hope it turns out to be a nice gun.


----------

